# Can I heat press rhinestones onto a tablecloth?



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

I was contacted by a MLM company that wants to bling out a tablecloth. One issue I have found is that most tablecloths are polyester, which I do not love pressing. 

Any tips and tricks to pressing bling onto polyester or is it even possible? Should i look for a cotton tablecloth? Most all tablecloths are treated, will the bling adhere long term to this? 

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can press rhinestones on most surfaces that will that 3 2 5 F.for 2 0 seconds or so.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

They should adhere but it is always a good idea to test.


----------



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

I am sorry for being naive, but rhinestones only require 2 seconds at 325? I haven't tested that setting yet, but I haven't been pressing my rhinestones that low of heat for that little of time. 

I will absolutely test, but before i tested, i wanted to even see if it were possible as everything i have been reading said that the rhinestones don't adhere to any pre-treated material. (which most tablecloths are)


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> You can press rhinestones on most surfaces that will that 3 2 5 F.for 2 0 seconds or so.


Pretty sure this says 20 seconds not 2.


----------



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

lol thanks for the translation


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny, I was just going to post about a similar issue over on the vinyl thread. I have a client who wants their logo on polyester (or at least I think so) tablecloths. However, they want a vinyl transfer and I had the same concerns...will the vinyl adhere to the fabric and what if it is treated with a stain protector?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Same as rhinestones, testing is the best route to follow.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I did this about 2 years ago when I was hitting vendor shows. I got a black tablecloth from walmart for my 6 ft table. I put the tablecloth on the table and taped of guidelines for the front and sides. I then put the business name in the center and surrounded it with a variety of designs. It was a great way to market. I have done a lot of vendor shows, never really panned out and you get stuck with a lot of product. I think the tablecloth and business cards would drum up more business and only cost you the booth fee.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> I did this about 2 years ago when I was hitting vendor shows. I got a black tablecloth from walmart for my 6 ft table. I put the tablecloth on the table and taped of guidelines for the front and sides. I then put the business name in the center and surrounded it with a variety of designs. It was a great way to market. I have done a lot of vendor shows, never really panned out and you get stuck with a lot of product. I think the tablecloth and business cards would drum up more business and only cost you the booth fee.


Never panned out? I am contemplating doing a seminar on how to make money vending because I get so many questions about it. I make more than 50% of my money vending, but there is a trick to it. I average $1,500/show when I vend and during my busy season (October-January) I average 6 shows a month.....
I used a flat fannel twin size sheet as my table cloth. I have my logo in the center and have several of my most popular and unique designs covering the entire front surrounding my logo.....I only have designs on the bottom half which flows from the edge of the table front to the floor....the other half is the part that covers the table which usually have my merchandise...so you couldn't see the designs anyway


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> I make more than 50% of my money vending, but there is a trick to it.


Hey Shayne, congrats on the vending success! So what's the trick? Care to share?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> Hey Shayne, congrats on the vending success! So what's the trick? Care to share?


 Basically cater to your customers and take advantage of impulse purchases....I take my equipment with me....my templates, press and cutter! So I basicall make shirts there on the spot.....No wasted material because it is all done when ordered. And 99% of the time I walk away with as many orders, if not more that I made there with offering free ship and delivery within one week. I press and average of 25-30 shirts on site and bring home orders to ship out. 50 shirts for an average $30 gives me $1,500. 
I usually get a list of expected participants, look up their logo, or create one myself, make the rhinestone transfers and a sample shirt and VOILA! I use my cutter to personalize items using vinyl


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Shayne, thanks for the insight. I actually did one season of dance competitions and even though I didn't bring my equipment, I did quite well since I was the sole vendor for that particular touring competition. I work now with someone who does cheer competitions. She has an apparel store and I supply her custom rhinestone designs. She brings a heat press to the events, but uses it only for vinyl transfers, mostly just lettering for names. 

I'm trying to convince her to bring a rhinestone transfer alphabet template and personalize right there with names. I didn't realize you could do a logo ahead of time without the groups permission? This would be a great idea for her, and me lol! She finds though that her customers at these competitions don't want to pay more than $20 for a tshirt, which hardly justifies the cost of the garment and my transfers. 

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> Shayne, thanks for the insight. I actually did one season of dance competitions and even though I didn't bring my equipment, I did quite well since I was the sole vendor for that particular touring competition. I work now with someone who does cheer competitions. She has an apparel store and I supply her custom rhinestone designs. She brings a heat press to the events, but uses it only for vinyl transfers, mostly just lettering for names.
> 
> I'm trying to convince her to bring a rhinestone transfer alphabet template and personalize right there with names. I didn't realize you could do a logo ahead of time without the groups permission? This would be a great idea for her, and me lol! She finds though that her customers at these competitions don't want to pay more than $20 for a tshirt, which hardly justifies the cost of the garment and my transfers.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.


 Those are the same type of events I do, I am not sure if it is your location, but my cheapest T-shirt is $25.00. You can duplicate most HS logos, and I find the same with Dance and Gymnastice, especially the smaller local ones. If it is copywritten, I usually make up my own logo which usually goes over well with the kids and parents.
I think the key is having a completed sample for them to see. I usually make samples of the most expensive shirts. So If I am doing a dance show I will make a nice generic dance logo on the front, but customize the Back with name and maybe a dancer on the back or slippers.....when the see the sample they usually will order their's with the additiion on the back instead of the one with just the front....so that is another way to turn a $25/30 shirt into $40/45


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> Those are the same type of events I do, I am not sure if it is your location, but my cheapest T-shirt is $25.00. You can duplicate most HS logos, and I find the same with Dance and Gymnastice, especially the smaller local ones. If it is copywritten, I usually make up my own logo which usually goes over well with the kids and parents.
> I think the key is having a completed sample for them to see. I usually make samples of the most expensive shirts. So If I am doing a dance show I will make a nice generic dance logo on the front, but customize the Back with name and maybe a dancer on the back or slippers.....when the see the sample they usually will order their's with the additiion on the back instead of the one with just the front....so that is another way to turn a $25/30 shirt into $40/45


I just checked your location and guess what? Im in NJ as well, how's that for a small world?! We may have been at the same events, although those dance competitions took me as far away as Boston, which is why I don't go anymore, although I still supply them with the garments. Are your shirts all rhinestones front and back? You mention if its copywritten you make your own logo....I was under the assumption that ALL logo's are copywritten, but then again, the schools that just use the generic cougar or whatever, I guess can't be. 

What do you find is customary as far as a fee to sell at the event is concerned? Do you usually pay for the table, or give a certain % of sales? When I did it, I gave a percentage of my sales, which I guess is on the honor system but I was friends with the organizer so it worked out for us.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> I just checked your location and guess what? Im in NJ as well, how's that for a small world?! We may have been at the same events, although those dance competitions took me as far away as Boston, which is why I don't go anymore, although I still supply them with the garments. Are your shirts all rhinestones front and back? You mention if its copywritten you make your own logo....I was under the assumption that ALL logo's are copywritten, but then again, the schools that just use the generic cougar or whatever, I guess can't be.
> 
> What do you find is customary as far as a fee to sell at the event is concerned? Do you usually pay for the table, or give a certain % of sales? When I did it, I gave a percentage of my sales, which I guess is on the honor system but I was friends with the organizer so it worked out for us.


 Small World! Yes I usually do both front and back and all rhinestones. the average cost for a show is 4$125, some as high as $250 and some as low as $50, but it averages to about $125 a show. I have never done a show where the want a % of sales....I have heard of them but never tried it....The next thing on my list to travel to do two-day (Weekend long) show. There are quite a few withing a few hours drive.
BTW: where in Jersey are you. I have never ran into anyone doing the same thing that I do.....


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I"m in central NJ and work out of my home. THe only events I attended were with one dance competition company. He was a new start up at the time and has since expanded quite nicely. He took me on as the garment supplier, so I wasn't selling merchandise with the attendees logo, I was doing only the dance competition logo. It was extremely profitable as it played on the "I'm at Disney so I'm going to buy disney merchandise" mentality. All of the events involved weekend trips in the northeast. It was difficult as I am a one woman operation, but my daughters helped me when they could. So good luck with that, hopefully you have someone to help you out. 

We've strayed so far from the main topic here, we're probably going to be moved.....PM me if you want....


----------

